# prohormones



## imdaman1 (Sep 30, 2004)

suck ass!!!!  I just had to post something here....


----------



## NorthQ (Sep 30, 2004)

yeah :rockon:


----------



## war nerve (Sep 30, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> I dont know why anyone would use them they cost more than gear and they dont do anything close to what the gear does. :twisted:




True that


----------



## Bizarro (Oct 3, 2004)

I think people do prohormones because they are afraid to inject....


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 3, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> I dont know why anyone would use them they cost more than gear and they dont do anything close to what the gear does. :twisted:




except give you the same sides!


----------



## rebhchad (Oct 4, 2004)

i agree!


----------



## Robin Hood (Oct 16, 2004)

*Deca-Durabolin vs M-1-Test*

Which do u guys think is better???


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Oct 16, 2004)

*RE: Deca or M1T?? Superman!!!*

Just thot I'd throw in my $00.02 in, and this post may get me a few sneers from the hardcore, anti-PH folks .. but thats OK. 

I've used gear for quite a few years .. (currently I've reduced my yearly cycles .. as I am older and not competing as much). I have used Deca in the past under the guise of stacking it with other low androgenic compounds during non-bulking cycles. 

- Deca:

I am not convinced that Deca is that great, in comparison to other compounds. Mind you that opinions may vary on factors such as - individual responses might differ for a particular type of drug; or what purpose your using it for. I personally haven't found Deca effective for use during a bulk cycle. 

- M1T

Because of my past/current use of gear I am quite skeptical of pro-hormones. However, my friend recently gave me a bottle of M1T and told me if it was "bunk" to keep it gratis'. But if it worked to pay him for it. I am now 10 days into using it and I must say I am quite suprised!! 

Long story short I think there is something positive to say about this compound.  I have only been taking 15mgs daily and my strength and pumps have been rather marked. (In fact, my partners think I am back on cycle.) As far as cost my bro said he got it at UL for $10 bucks a bottle.)

As far as stacking it with Deca .. I personally would stack M1T for a kick start to a building cycle. So, in that context, M1T-Test would be better than M1T-Deca. 

Oh - as far as sides .. I have had more sides with Dbol than with M1T. I have experienced some tiredness w/ the M1T .. a bit of green tea throughout the day and it was managable. Also that "air" of well feeling isnt there like with Dbol. (OK - I like that superman feeling that Dbol gives .. OK!!! LOL! When on D' I always have those dreams that I can fly!!!) 

Maybe I would say that I prefer Dbol - but perhaps this is due to being unfamilar w/ this M1T compound, and quite familiar w/ my lil' pink friends. 

The Stump'


----------



## mindkiller (Oct 17, 2004)

enjoy them while they last I herd that soon they and all pro-h will be taken off the market. :smoker:


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Oct 17, 2004)

*RE: banned ..*

yea .. I'm gonna stock up on a few of the methyl compounds. Jees' they're only 10.00 a bottle. 

besides..whatever they ban .. i want ..  .. cause Im that way. :-0


----------



## remylebeau (Oct 21, 2004)

I only have phs experience, recently trying to get into aas, which explains why I'm here.

But here's my experience with phs:

1-AD: did nothing at recommended dosage(300mg ED)
M1T: Decent gains at 15mg ED, but makes you hold a lot of water
Methyl-Dien: Useless waste of money
Transdermal 1-test: same as 1-AD, gotta jack up the recommended
M1,4ADDiol: The only one of the lot thats worth it. Strength gains comparable to M1T if not better, much less bloat. Took it at 60mg ED.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 21, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> I dont know why anyone would use them they cost more than gear and they dont do anything close to what the gear does. :twisted:


I have to agree with that.


----------



## remylebeau (Oct 21, 2004)

Lol, you guys are making me feel bad 

But seriously, I thought I'd give them a shot. Everyday's a learning experience...


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 21, 2004)

remylebeau said:
			
		

> Lol, you guys are making me feel bad
> 
> But seriously, I thought I'd give them a shot. Everyday's a learning experience...


There's nothing wrong with trying them. It will make your experience with real juice that much more satisfying when you do jump in the deep end.


----------

